# ralph a. kern



## ralph a. kern (Jan 10, 2017)

i am first dan tsd, 78 years old. looking for a scott rodgers pressure point school in the el paso area. please help, God bless...


----------



## Jenna (Jan 10, 2017)

I have hope that someone here can help you find what you are looking for! I only wanted to say hi to you and thank you for stopping in and maybe you might stick around and share your learning, opinions and experience, God bless you and guide you  xo


----------



## ralph a. kern (Jan 10, 2017)

thanks jenna, God bless...


----------



## marques (Jan 11, 2017)

Welcome.
I hope I still want to learn, and train, at your age...


----------



## ralph a. kern (Jan 11, 2017)

thank you, in this day and age, all jews and christians need to know self defense.


----------



## Buka (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## marques (Jan 11, 2017)

ralph a. kern said:


> thank you, in this day and age, all jews and christians need to know self defense.


Well, in that case, no one is absolutely safe and Martial Arts are short to solve the problem...


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jan 11, 2017)

ralph a. kern said:


> thank you, in this day and age, all jews and christians need to know self defense.


Not sure why one's religion is relevant to one's need for self defense skills.


----------



## Buka (Jan 11, 2017)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Not sure why one's religion is relevant to one's need for self defense skills.



I, however, have a different view.

Growing up in Boston's Archdiocese in the 1960s, self defense skills were an integral part of our religious protocol and dogma itself.

They were called "Priest Repellent."

That's right, I said it.


----------



## ralph a. kern (Jan 11, 2017)

Buka said:


> I, however, have a different view.
> 
> Growing up in Boston's Archdiocese in the 1960s, self defense skills were an integral part of our religious protocol and dogma itself.
> 
> ...


as christians,(baptist) we all need to know how to defend ourselves and family, due to the bad folks coming against us.


----------



## O'Malley (Jan 11, 2017)

What kind of bad folks?

Is it related to the times we're living now?


----------



## Tames D (Jan 11, 2017)

Buka said:


>


I'm not sure if that is Jesus Christ or Peter Ragnar.


----------



## Tames D (Jan 11, 2017)

ralph a. kern said:


> i am first dan tsd, 78 years old. looking for a scott rodgers pressure point school in the el paso area. please help, God bless...


Welcome to the Forum.  I can't help you with Scott Rogers, but I will say that I'm glad to see you still kickin in martial arts at 78.


----------



## Tames D (Jan 11, 2017)

ralph a. kern said:


> as christians,(baptist) we all need to know how to defend ourselves and family, due to the bad folks coming against us.


There is no doubt that Protestants were born to kick ***.


----------



## ralph a. kern (Jan 11, 2017)

ralph a. kern said:


> thank you, in this day and age, all jews and christians need to know self defense.


isis and communists


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jan 11, 2017)

ralph a. kern said:


> isis and communists


An important aspect of self defense is understanding what sort of threats you are likely to encounter in a given situation.

If you are living in El Paso, Texas you are far, far more likely to be assaulted by a Christian and/or a capitalist than you are to be attacked by a communist or a member of ISIS. It's just a matter of demographics.


----------



## ralph a. kern (Jan 12, 2017)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Not sure why one's religion is relevant to one's need for self defense skills.


there are isis folks coming over the border every day according to the   fbi director


----------



## O'Malley (Jan 12, 2017)

It's not like they come to Western countries just for the purpose of committing attacks. It's not an "invasion" in the way one could imagine.

The ones that blow themselves up over here are for the major part born in the West and are regular delinquents looking for an excuse to hurt others. ISIS gives them a reason to let their hate flow.

The country that actually has to worry about "ISIS folks coming over the border" is Turkey, not the US.

As Tony said, ISIS and communists make up a minority of the potential agressors in your area. Also ISIS people don't go around mugging people or starting brawls, they either go boom or go on a gun rampage, which are situations where martial arts training is not that relevant. Unless you're on a Thalys and you're lucky: France train attack: Americans overpower gunman on Paris express


----------



## ralph a. kern (Jan 12, 2017)

i got my information from the fbi director in el paso.


----------

